# Cheapest place for AC 110 + Eheim filter pad



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a new AC110. Where is the best place to pick one up?

I know J&L has theirs for about $75 and IPU has theirs for about $85.

While i'm on that note, does anyone know where I can pick up the filter pad for an eheim 2215 classic? IPU and J&L don't have it.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Try King Eds. They've consistantly had the cheapest prices on Aquaclear filters.
I'm not sure, but if I remember correctly, the last 110 I got there was $65. That's a few months ago , so price may have changed a bit since.
KE may also have the Eheim filter pads.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like KE doesnt have the filter pads for 2215. they have 2213 and 2217 though haha..


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Try this online store......for Eheim parts.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/eheimfine1.html


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Big Al's online is the cheapest (after getting the BCA discount and free shipping of course)
If you can wait for the delivery


----------

